# PS2 Online



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

I have a PS2 with network adapter setup to my router (D-Link DSL-G624M) and for some reason i can't play online.

I know that the hardware setup is correct as I had it working before on a different router (But that blew up) so it must be something to do with the router config. 
When I run the network disc test thing it passes them all.
I have really know idea though what is wrong can someone please help me. 
Also it lets me log onto DNAS and everthing just not the actual game. so maybe it lets the information go to it just doesnt send it back to the ps2.

Thanks

Greerere

P.S if you need any information just ask me.:tongue:
Also I dont know if this is in the right forum so can mod move it if not.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

I think your router is blocking PS2 incoming connections. Go to your browser and type in 192.168.1.1. Then you should be prompted to type in a username and password. By default both password and username are admin. Click on the advanced tab. Go to firewall and disable it. Try connecting with your PS2 now. If that doesn't work then go back onto the Dlink page (192.168.1.1) and try to enable UPnP. I don't have a dlink so I don't know how to do this. If that still doesn't work, then follow this link and open the correct ports, read everything on this page: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-G624M/PlayStation_Network.htm . Finally, if this doesn't work either, you will have to put your PS2 into a DMZ. Which can be found in the advanced tab on the side. However, DMZ is a last step.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

OK then i will try that,
BTW.
I have already disabled my firewall, and I have really know idea on how to set it in the DMZ as everytime I connect it the router the IP changes!


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

OK bad news, i enabled the UPnP that doesnt work, gonna test the ports


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Erm this may stupid but how on earth do you do static routing on the D-Link as I haven't a clue!
Also it says the virtual server should be
192.168.0.*
Should the 0 be 0 or should it be 1?
Thanks
Greerere


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this:
http://portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

OK absolutly nothing works, i've enable the UPnP, nope, opened the all the ports, nope, put it in DMZ, nope, nothing works.

There is one thing though, the firewall is disable certain ports and the one entry that always make me wonder

Deny Default Deny Both, 0.0.0.0-255.255.255.255 LAN, 0.0.0.0-255.255.255.255 Any 0-65535 
And i cant disable that one so maybe its that stopping it, if so do you know how i can stop it doing that.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm sorry but I have no idea, perhaps if you connect your PS2 into your computer (if even possible) and then enable ICS (Internet connection sharing).


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok thx for your help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Enter 192.168.0.1 on a computer that is on the same network as your PS2. The user name is admin and there is no password. Click on the DHCP button on the left and look for the PS2 in the list. You can set the IP for it to be static on the router which will help with connection issues. Furthermore, you can set the PS2 to be a DMZ device with that static IP.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Erm i log in with 192.168.1.1 but anyway, with D-link i cant do that it only shows whats connected to it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use D-Link exclusively. I just don't have one here at work that I can work on so i'm going from memory.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok then but still with the D-Link router that im using isnt doesnt allow me to assign a static ip, that i no of anyway if you know better please can you tell me how to do it. 

Greerere


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, I went to D-Link's site to find your router but it wasn't on there. They're pretty similar from model to model so I pulled up a DI-524 emulator to get a fresh view on things.

Once you've logged in to the router click on DHCP. There it'll show a list on connected devices including their names and MAC addresses. There it says Static IP in grey text is where we can assign the PS2 a static IP address. Click on the drop down box and find the PS2 in there. Click Enable and then Apply.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

ok thx i'll have a go at that.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Bad news i cant do that. Also there is no drop down box.

I go on the home tab and then DCHP btw.

Greerere


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This may be asking much, but can you take a screen shot of it and post it? Press the PRINT SCREEN button and then paste it into Paint. Save as a JPG and include it with your post.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Sure i said ask if you need anything


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Here it is








Hope it helps you work out what to do.
BTW. The blank one is the PS2


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well...

There are two options. You can manually assign IPs which can be difficult or purchase a dedicated router (not a combo unit like you have now) and use the static IP feature in it.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

OK thanks i'll have a look what i can do.


----------



## Greerere (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok then ive found out how to set ip's on my ps2. but it does the same thing it passes everything but fails connecting to the sever. so i tried putting it in the dmz but it still didnt work.

Greerere


----------



## echoalpha8 (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay I need help also I have a router it is a Linksys and I seriously need help getting online the model is BEFSR41 its a 4-port switch its by cisco and I was wondering if anyone can help me with this I keep on trying to go online with my ps2 email me at [email protected] or [email protected] because I might not be able to reply or just post it on here thank you very much and please be specific on what I need to do.


----------

